# Slayer 2008, wer weiß was?



## RockyRider66 (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo Fans,

wer hat schon was über das neue 2008er Slayer (auch SXC) erfahren können?
Was ändert sich zu 2007?
Wer weiß was, wer hat schon was gelesen?

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Alesana (25. Juni 2007)

schau in den Community thread, steht alles drinnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

